# Buying your Nexus online or in person?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

*Nexus purchasing*​
*How did/are/will you buy(ing) your Nexus?*

Online! No need to interact with other homosapiens1634.04%In person at the store! I ain't waiting for no postman3063.83%


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just curious how people are buying their Nexus...


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I just ordered mine from negri electronics..turns out it was the best deal since I was not charged any taxes..$678.50 total







hope it ships fast


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

In person in the afternoon. I currently live in a smaller city and I doubt it will sell out of the 3 stores here. Especially since its been a quiet launch with the exception of the Android "nerds." And yes I am obviously one of them lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> In person in the afternoon. I currently live in a smaller city and I doubt it will sell out of the 3 stores here. Especially since its been a quiet launch with the exception of the Android "nerds." And yes I am obviously one of them lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


in person, Costco, 10 am.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Online overnight 269.99

Sent from my HTC ThunderStorm using Forum Runner


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

In person ftw! My Verizon store is 5 minutes from my apartment... Yay!


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't wait any longer!! I will be at my local Verizon store 15 minutes before they open!! Work be damned!!!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm ordering online tomorrow.
Does anyone know if vzw is doing free overnight for an upgrade?

I can't order tonight, I know they're available.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to go to a VZW store tomorrow and play with one. I'll see if I still want one then. It'll have to really wow me but I'm betting it won't.


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's Talk

For those looking to keep their current data plan. Choose any Data option, then on the review page before you finalize the order there is another option that appears with a button to keep current data plan. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna pick "mine" up in person tomorrow. It's suppose to be a Christmas gift for the Gf but I want to check this thing out too haha

Amazon has it for $199 btw but its $249 if upgrading a current line.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> In person in the afternoon. I currently live in a smaller city and I doubt it will sell out of the 3 stores here. Especially since its been a quiet launch with the exception of the Android "nerds." And yes I am obviously one of them lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


i see im not the only one that noticed the "nerds" comment. i will be there when the manager gets there.wait,stalking like a cat outside a fishbowl


----------



## Droid92 (Dec 7, 2011)

Waiting till Friday (payday) and I'll be ordering online, no way in hell I'm going to pay $300 plus taxes when i can pay way less and no taxes. I can wait for it to get to me gives me more time to mess with this	Rezound, good phone besides the locked bootloader and no progress being made.

Sent from my HTC Rezound with temp root using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Pacifik (Dec 10, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> Let's Talk
> 
> For those looking to keep their current data plan. Choose any Data option, then on the review page before you finalize the order there is another option that appears with a button to keep current data plan. Woo Hoo!


Yeah a very well hidden button in the shopping cart next to the phone, not the plan. Odd tax number too. Still the cheapest deal.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

In person. Sitting in front of the store in my car right now, watching Mission: Impossible. Been here since 4:30am. Only one here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> In person. Sitting in front of the store in my car right now, watching Mission: Impossible. Been here since 4:30am. Only one here.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Not gonna be that big of a release based on how VZW announced it


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

I know, but I got issues









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

damn manbeard...what time do they open? usually stores like that open around 9 or 10...


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going in to work early so i can leave for 1.5 hours to wait outside and get it first. By the way, I put my bionic on craigslist last night and I'm already getting offers. So essentially ill pay nothing for the gnex!


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

This store opens at 9, all the others in town open at 10. I've been on this phone since the first whispered rumor and watched the official announcement live. Yesterday was my birthday so this is my present to myself 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Y'all brought the website down!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if they charge tax if you order it online?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Does anyone know if they charge tax if you order it online?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yes. Verizon operates in every state, so they collect tax.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Leaving in an hour to go pick mine up


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Pupalei said:


> Y'all brought the website down!


btw website is now back up


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

Bought it online last night...was afraid of hearing stock levels in stores being low...in NYC...I'll wait a day...what's a day after all the delays?

Sent from my Galaxy S on VZW.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

1 hr until the doors open. Still the only one here. The employees haven't even gotten here yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yes. Verizon operates in every state, so they collect tax.


In that case, I see no real benefit to ordering it online right now. Going to nearest store at 10. Going for a morning jog, showering, and then shipping in the car. Wish me luck and fortune. I think we all deserve as much for the patient and grueling wait.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Two people just showed up. One said he talked to the store last night and they have 20 in stock.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

manbeard said:


> Two people just showed up. One said he talked to the store last night and they have 20 in stock.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Then I guess you're getting one.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I couldnt take waiting at home anymore at store now only one here

Sent from me


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

The numbers are growing here... Half a dozen or more now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah 2 more ppl showed here to

Sent from me


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone else order online and their order shows shipped?

I ordered around 7:30am EST, and it shows shipped when I check status using the website (though no tracking # yet). I went with overnight shipping.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

6 others here now im first inline tho

Sent from me


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Ordered at 1am, should be here Friday I hope


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z (Jul 11, 2011)

so tempting to order online... letstalk.com has it for $175 with free overnight shipping... ahhhh!


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm the only one in the parking lot here in Houma, La. Woot


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Unlimited 4G baby









this phone is the balls


----------



## csscmaster3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Was the first person in line for mine today. Loving the phone so far.


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Omg my store is packed up here in Nanuet, Ny...lol


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Edit: woops...double post


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Got my Nexus fix this morning. Walked in at 9 and walked out at 9:30 with my Christmas present!!


----------



## Dodd29 (Aug 16, 2011)

MonteCarlo97Z said:


> so tempting to order online... letstalk.com has it for 175 with free overnight shipping... ahhhh!


It said 250$ for me did you have a code or something


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

I was first at the store to get it. Loving it so far. About to unlock/root it... anyone gotten that far yet?


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

I ordered on the phone because of the post on Droid-Life here. And I was eventually able to get the $100 off and I'm waiting to get my phone now. Order has been processed and I got it for $199.99!!! OH SNAP! XD


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

How did everyone get such good deals, mine was 299.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> How did everyone get such good deals, mine was 299.


I bet in two weeks it'll be 1 penny at Amazon. They seem to do that a lot.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I walked into the verizon store and there were only 5 people in front of me at 9am (granted I'm in a small-ish town). I got it there for $250 so I actually all in all 'made' $30 by trading in my razr including the restocking fee


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Like it better than the Razr so far?


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> How did everyone get such good deals, mine was 299.


I had to call VZW like 8 times but I finally got it. Just waiting for Fedex to show up tomorrow, lol.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Like it better than the Razr so far?


Was there ever any question?









Having trouble like the rest of the world with that rooting method though. The boot.img must be different for LTE..


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Online. I hate verizon stores. Plus holiday crowds, since my vzw store is in a busy shopping center


----------



## TerrierB (Oct 26, 2011)

Online...just got tracking #. Ordered 6am this morning and hoping to have tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RooftopFiddler (Aug 2, 2011)

All by myself in front of Verizon store.


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Pacifik said:


> Yeah a very well hidden button in the shopping cart next to the phone, not the plan. Odd tax number too. Still the cheapest deal.


It was still the cheapest deal. Tax was on full retail (not sure what they list as full retail though) Amazon Wireless= No Tax but still $25 more expensive Net


----------

